# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Ανταλλάσσονται-Ζητούνται-Χαρίζονται αντικείμενα > [ΖΗΤΩ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΧΑΡΙΣΟΥΝ] Tylan

## joncr

Eχει καποιος φιλος να μου δωσει , λιγο Tylan; ( φαρμακο για μυκοπλασμωση) 
Μερικες δωσεις θα χρειαστω.
Ευχαριστω παιδια

----------

